# Gaggia Classic 2018 third generation?



## L&R

Does anyone know something specific about it, like tech specifications, improvements. Boiler size, heating element(s), plastic inside etc. I am very curious about it.


----------



## xxb

has this been released yet? I was told it was going to be September when it gets released. would love to know what the specifications are going be myself, so following this with interest.


----------



## carpecaseus

L&R said:


> Does anyone know something specific about it, like tech specifications, improvements. Boiler size, heating element(s), plastic inside etc. I am very curious about it.


Just spotted this - seems to suggest that this is the new model and details the improvements - https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/gaggia-classic.html - you have to scroll down a bit to where it mentions "*The Gaggia Classic II 2018"*



*
*


----------



## L&R

Total mess in description and pictures on coffee Italia site.


----------



## ashcroc

carpecaseus said:


> Just spotted this - seems to suggest that this is the new model and details the improvements - https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/gaggia-classic.html - you have to scroll down a bit to where it mentions "*The Gaggia Classic II 2018"*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *


Pretty sure that's just their description of the post 2015 classic with most of the dates changed to 2018.


----------



## DavecUK

I just had a look....my Nads are now truly pumped


----------



## ashcroc

DavecUK said:


> I just had a look....my Nads are now truly pumped


Imagine how much energy you'll save from it switching off before it's got hot enough to use!


----------



## DavecUK

ashcroc said:


> Imagine how much energy you'll save from it switching off before it's got hot enough to use!


To be honest and not joking now, the sage DTP looks to be a better bet than the Gaggia?

In fact I'd love it if sage sent me a selection of machines to take apart and review


----------



## ashcroc

DavecUK said:


> To be honest and not joking now, the sage DTP looks to be a better bet than the Gaggia?
> 
> In fact I'd love it if sage sent me a selection of machines to take apart and review


I couldn't agree more.

The new classis could easily have been an improvement on the pre 2015. All they had to do was take a look at the mods being done to the originals like a decent steam wand & PID. As you know, a default energy saving cutout that could be manually disengaged would have satisfied EU regs too.


----------



## carpecaseus

I'm genuinely stuck on what to buy next. I have had 2 Gaggia New Baby Class machines for years and they ultimately ended up being amalgamated into one (barely) working machine and that particular Frankenstein's Monster finally died last night.

I'm torn between a new Classic or a Rancilio Silva at the moment. My existing grinder is now dying too. I've seen a few bundle deals for the Rancilio and the Rocky grinder but now I'm leaning towards the Rancilio Silvia with the Eureka Mignon. I can't say I've ever been that impressed with the Gaggia build quality (they've both been so unreliable that I've seen the inside of them far more often than I'd have liked) and from what I've read, it's got worse rather than better. To be honest, historically, whenever Philips have got involved in anything it invariably makes things immeasurably worse.

It's not helped by being seduced by a couple of decent bundle deals only to find that the two retailers offering these both have dreadful Trustpilot review averages.

So - do I just spaff a load of cash at Bella Barista on a Silvia and a Mignon, or are the new Classics going to be worth sticking with Gaggia for? I'm going to have to make a decision ASAP as drinking tea is making me sad... :/


----------



## xxb

was waiting to see what the improvements were going to be, well it looks like none.


----------



## dev

It's going to be a Lelit PL41E competitor with a 58mm group, bigger boiler and no fancy stuff like manometer or PID.

I'm hoping for a brass boiler, instead of the shoddy "stainless steel" one found in the 2015 model, solenoid valve and an adjustable OPV. Basically a pre-2015 Classic with a bigger brass boiler.


----------



## georgios

i own both lelit pl41em and gaggia classic 2015.Both are capable of producing excellent espresso shots combined with my compak k3 grinder.

What i dislike in the gaggia are the switches ,9 min autoswitch off and plastic sims on the alluminum portafilter locking mechanism.

I definitely like the heavy brass portafilter and the 80s design.On the other hand the lelit is absolutely flawless and made in Italy,


----------



## MrShades

I'd agree with @ashcroc - I don't think there is a Gaggia Classic II 2018 - they've just (partially) changed the date from 2015 to 2018 to make it appear current. I say partially as they've missed one 2015.

It's still either the (superior in my view) "Pre 2015" or (buy a Sage DTP instead) "2015+" model.


----------



## georgios

september the 5th it's the 80th anniversary of Gaggia.Also Gaggia is no more owned by philips and the Gaggia Classic is produced in Italy in the Gaggio Montano factory .


----------



## dev

I wish they would be no longer part of the Philips cancer but unfortunately they still are.


----------



## dev

First teaser:


----------



## L&R

Looks promising, solenoid, steam arm.


----------



## ashcroc

Looks promising. Wonder if it's gonna be PID controlled too or is that too much to ask?


----------



## L&R

PID control will be left for enthusiasts as usual. I am curious about inside look of it.


----------



## dev

I'm sure many would be willing to pay 100 pounds/euro for a built-in PID.

Let's hope the group is plastic free and the boiler is at least 250ml.


----------



## L&R

As it stated on the Romanian site it will available at the end of September, power 1300W, price ~ 230GBP, w/o PID for this price range.

It may have a thermoblock inside, who knows


----------



## Mrboots2u

dev said:


> I'm sure many would be willing to pay 100 pounds/euro for a built-in PID.
> 
> Let's hope the group is plastic free and the boiler is at least 250ml.


Same with Rancillio and the Silvia ( which new is a colossal waste of money )

I suspect Gaggia or should I say Phillips have no interest in updating the classic beyond legal requirements.

The gaggia new, is a pig of a machine , over priced for what it does.

The older models are bomb proof and cheap second hand , why buy a new gaggia in this day and age?


----------



## dev

Mainly because people are paranoid about aluminium boilers but are ok with lead "infused" brass.

Gaggia is still a powerful brand, mainly among novices, and any upgrades Philips is willing to make is welcomed. I'm hoping for a machine that's easy to modify.


----------



## L&R

It depends of their approach we could easily see for the first time a plastic 3-way solenoid valve.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dev said:


> Mainly because people are paranoid about aluminium boilers but are ok with lead "infused" brass.
> 
> Gaggia is still a powerful brand, mainly among novices, and any upgrades Philips is willing to make is welcomed. I'm hoping for a machine that's easy to modify.


If you are gonna mod one ( and hence break the warranty ) why pay new prices?


----------



## dev

Who said I'm gonna buy it new?

All I'm saying is nice that some useful components are making a return for those looking for an entry level machine. Eventualy I'll probably pick up a second hand one just to see what is the difference between this and the pre 2015 model. A bit unfair since mine is fully modded and atm we don't know how easily modifiable the new one will be.


----------



## dev

This is it:

https://www.gaggiadirect.com/gaggia-classic-2018.html

Old aluminum boiler, no PID.


----------



## Inspector

Unlike button pressed


----------



## ashcroc

I'm a bit surprised they've decided to go back to the smaller aluminium boiler.


----------



## dev

It's not small, it's traditional.


----------



## xxb

On the plus side, at least it has a proper steam arm. still think its an improvement.


----------



## L&R

The old one is even better now


----------



## xxb

L&R said:


> The old one is even better now


which old one lol the 2015 model or pre 2015?

I don't like the idea of alluminion boiler, so out of the all I would prefer the 2015 model as the boiler is stainless steel.


----------



## xxb

dev said:


> This is it:
> 
> https://www.gaggiadirect.com/gaggia-classic-2018.html
> 
> Old aluminum boiler, no PID.


wonder if its a better bet than sage duo temp pro.


----------



## jj-x-ray

back to proper rocker switches by the look of it....improvement


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I'm glad they came to their senses and updated the machine. So now it has an SS boiler (or not) a proper steam wand and a solenoid valve. What's not to like?

Shame about the auto shut off nonsense though.... does it still have it?

Edit: didn't realise they went back to the old aluminium boiler.... a step backwards for sure.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

As far as know it is going to be aesthetically like original classic. However internally it is going to have stainless boiler like classic 2 but with solenoid also. New style steam valve with professional wand. More internal electrics.


----------



## dev

It's going to have the "traditional" aluminium boiler.


----------



## Wildcat

Gosh, I had no idea there was any controversy over the aluminium boiler models... kinda makes me want to think about changing mine now.


----------



## MrShades

Wildcat said:


> Gosh, I had no idea there was any controversy over the aluminium boiler models... kinda makes me want to think about changing mine now.


There's nothing at all wrong with an aluminium boiler. No health issues, etc. In fact the caffeine in your coffee is significantly more of a worry (health wise) than any aluminium or aluminium oxide that may be in your boiler!


----------



## ashcroc

MrShades said:


> There's nothing at all wrong with an aluminium boiler. No health issues, etc. In fact the caffeine in your coffee is significantly more of a worry (health wise) than any aluminium or aluminium oxide that may be in your boiler!


The only issue I have with the aluminum boiler is the size of it compared with the stainless one they could have used.


----------



## MrShades

ashcroc said:


> The only issue I have with the aluminum boiler is the size of it compared with the stainless one they could have used.


Indeed! There's pros and cons of a larger boiler as well though. You need a good compromise. I'd tend to agree, that the aluminium one is perhaps slightly small - but a preheat system makes it almost like a large thermoblock (not a bad thing).


----------



## Wildcat

MrShades said:


> There's nothing at all wrong with an aluminium boiler. No health issues, etc. In fact the caffeine in your coffee is significantly more of a worry (health wise) than any aluminium or aluminium oxide that may be in your boiler!


Well, that's a little more reassuring, thank you!


----------



## georgios

Wildcat said:


> Well, that's a little more reassuring, thank you!


Thats not true.Alluminum boiler corrodes and aluminum salts end to your drink.Thats why the use of alluminum in cookware has decreased in the last decades .Neurological diseases such as Alzheimer have been correlated with the presence of alluminum deposits in the brain.Aluminium passes through the blood brain barrier...Caffeine instead has neuroprotective properties. Exactly the opposite.


----------



## ashcroc

georgios said:


> Thats not true.Alluminum boiler corrodes and aluminum salts end to your drink.Thats why the use of alluminum in cookware has decreased in the last decades .Neurological diseases such as Alzheimer have been correlated with the presence of alluminum deposits in the brain.Aluminium passes through the blood brain barrier...Caffeine instead has neuroprotective properties. Exactly the opposite.


Hmm. Maybe a scaled up boiler us a good thing...


----------



## Wildcat

Oh, now I'm all worried again!


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin

georgios said:


> Thats not true.Alluminum boiler corrodes and aluminum salts end to your drink.Thats why the use of alluminum in cookware has decreased in the last decades .Neurological diseases such as Alzheimer have been correlated with the presence of alluminum deposits in the brain.Aluminium passes through the blood brain barrier...Caffeine instead has neuroprotective properties. Exactly the opposite.


So these effects are a net wash!... We are good to go...


----------



## dev

georgios said:


> Thats not true.Alluminum boiler corrodes and aluminum salts end to your drink.Thats why the use of alluminum in cookware has decreased in the last decades .Neurological diseases such as Alzheimer have been correlated with the presence of alluminum deposits in the brain.Aluminium passes through the blood brain barrier...Caffeine instead has neuroprotective properties. Exactly the opposite.


You got a bit carried away and you're trying to pass speculations and assumptions as facts. Back it off a notch or two.

There's a greater chance all of the other processed crap we are eating every single day, is going to kill us long before aluminium has a chance.


----------



## georgios

dev said:


> You got a bit carried away and you're trying to pass speculations and assumptions as facts. Back it off a notch or two.
> 
> There's a greater chance all of the other processed crap we are eating every single day, is going to kill us long before aluminium has a chance.


Aluminum causes an oxidative stress within brain tissue. Since the elimination half-life of aluminum from the human brain is 7 years, this can result in cumulative damage via the element's interference with neurofilament axonal transport and neurofilament assembly.

Exposure to high levels of aluminum may also cause respiratory and neurological disorders. Studies have confirmed that aluminum is partly responsible for brain loss and causing certain diseases such as; Parkinson's Disease, Alzheimer's, Dementia, Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis (ALS), Anemia, blood disorders and dental problems. I am an anesthesiologist intensivist and i don't speculate but these are facts known to the scientific world the last 30 years .


----------



## ashcroc

georgios said:


> Aluminum causes an oxidative stress within brain tissue. Since the elimination half-life of aluminum from the human brain is 7 years, this can result in cumulative damage via the element's interference with neurofilament axonal transport and neurofilament assembly.
> 
> Exposure to high levels of aluminum may also cause respiratory and neurological disorders. Studies have confirmed that aluminum is partly responsible for brain loss and causing certain diseases such as; Parkinson's Disease, Alzheimer's, Dementia, Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis (ALS), Anemia, blood disorders and dental problems. I am an anesthesiologist intensivist and i don't speculate but these are facts known to the scientific world the last 30 years .


Any chance you could provide links to the research please? I'm always wary of definitive statements that something is bad for you when it includes ambiguous words like can & may. It also begs the question why alot of hospital food gets reheated & transported to wards in aluminium trays.


----------



## dev

It's nothing new really, many studies are blaming this and that especially when tying to explain an yet unexplainable phenomenon.

My grandparents ate and cooked their food on a daily basis from aluminum cookware and lived to be at least 80.


----------



## georgios

There are thousands variables in human body but alluminum hazardous effects caused by accumulation in the tissues are a fact Prevention of a disease is better than treatment .Photos of corroded gaggia classic boilers arent reassuring.Alluminum boilers were just cheaper to build compared to a brass boiler.If the new classic returns to alluminum boiler it will be a step backwards unless its coated internally to prevent direct contact with water.A ceramic coating would be an option or a stainless steel layer.The smartest option would be a stainless steel boiler that could also be mounted to older classic models as un upgade


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

georgios said:


> There are thousands variables in human body but alluminum hazardous effects caused by accumulation in the tissues are a fact Prevention of a disease is better than treatment .Photos of corroded gaggia classic boilers arent reassuring.Alluminum boilers were just cheaper to build compared to a brass boiler.If the new classic returns to alluminum boiler it will be a step backwards unless its coated internally to prevent direct contact with water.A ceramic coating would be an option or a stainless steel layer.The smartest option would be a stainless steel boiler that could also be mounted to older classic models as un upgade


https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/PHS/PHS.asp?id=1076&tid=34

This should settle the Aluminium question.


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

Anyhoo. Looking forward to some reviews of this new gaggia. If you can add a PID it would be very interesting


----------



## georgios

Hunkahunkaburninglove said:


> Anyhoo. Looking forward to some reviews of this new gaggia. If you can add a PID it would be very interesting


The new gaggia classic will have an alluminum boiler. Its definitive.


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

georgios said:


> The new gaggia classic will have an alluminum boiler. Its definitive.


Agreed. But as the link shows the concerns over aluminium leeching into the water are melodramatic.

I've no issues with an aluminium boiler - risks are minimal. But I'll wait until I see reviews first and Wether or not a Mr. shades pid can be fitted.


----------



## Wildcat

That's pretty reassuring, thanks mate


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin

If aluminum is so dangerous why is it considered safe to wear as a hat?...


----------



## hotmetal

Well I'll eat my hat! Oh actually, I might not now...

You can't avoid Al, it's in the air, water, ground, everywhere. I've heard concern about it, in saucepans, boilers, deodorants, but there seems little consensus that it's really dangerous. Apart from anything, it oxidizes so fast that the boiler will quickly build up a thin layer of aluminium oxide which then seals it and it's pretty inert as I understand it.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

Any word on its release? Any reviews or impressions floating about?


----------



## georgios

hotmetal said:


> Well I'll eat my hat! Oh actually, I might not now...
> 
> You can't avoid Al, it's in the air, water, ground, everywhere. I've heard concern about it, in saucepans, boilers, deodorants, but there seems little consensus that it's really dangerous. Apart from anything, it oxidizes so fast that the boiler will quickly build up a thin layer of aluminium oxide which then seals it and it's pretty inert as I understand it.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


No other major coffee machine producer uses aluminium in its boilers even though its a cheap material .A brass boiler costs more to produce.Only some chinese brands use alluminum boilers...Also aluminium corrodes when you use descaling solutions.Even Gaggia suggests not to leave the descaler in contact with the boiler for more than 20 minutes...Also the Gaggia aluminium boiler is 80 ml whether the stainless steel one is 250 ml...Temperature variability too high with small boiler. They did one step forward with the reintroduction of the solenoid valve and 2 backwards with the small aluminium boiler. Gaggia is no longer what it used to be. Lelit is the truly innovative and Italian brand in the coffee industry. And uses high quality brass boilers. So why someone should buy a Classic over a Lelit PL41 ?


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

georgios said:


> No other major coffee macchine producer uses aluminium in its boilers even though its a cheap material .A brass boiler costs more to produce.Only some chinese brands use alluminum boilers...Also aluminium corrodes when you use descaling solutions.Even Gaggia suggests not to leave the descaler in contact with the boiler for more than 20 minutes...Also the Gaggia aluminium boiler is 80 ml whether the stainless steel one is 250 ml...Temperature variability too high with small boiler. They did one step forward with the reintroduction of the solenoid valve and 2 backwards with the small aluminium boiler. Gaggia is no longer what it used to be. Lelit is the truly innovative and qualitative Italian brand in the coffee industry. And uses high quality brass boilers. So why someone should buy a Classic over a Lelit PL41 ?


About £200 of a difference tbh.


----------



## georgios

It not true. I bought my Gaggia classic 2015 for 280 euro and my Lelit Pl41 for 350.Only 70 euro more for a brass boiler ,high quality internal parts and a pressure guage which is fundamental for an espresso macchine. The basic Pl41 EM retails for 349 £ on amazon.co.uk with free shipping


----------



## dev

That 57mm group is a real turnoff. Main reason why I would never recommend a 57mm group Lelit.

Otoh the 41TEM is a really good buy at under 500 euro.


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

I suppose it all boils

Down to how much this new classic is o. Release. If it keeps to a similar price point then there's still significant savings to be had.


----------



## L&R

If single Lelit, then go for PLUS models with a full size portafilter.


----------



## georgios

I thought so too but i switched from 58 to 57 without any problem .Fits even 18 gr in the double basket

https://www.coffeeco.com.au/articles/july2002.html

I hope at least that they téflon coated the boiler internally like some chinese produced boilers .


----------



## dev

Good luck finding good baskets in 57mm. There's simply not enough market to motivate VST or IMS to make all their baskets at 57mm.

And stock baskets become an issue if you have a good grinder and you start messing about with dimming and preinfusion.


----------



## georgios

With a 80 ml boiler, no pressure gauge and no pid the basket will be the last thing you gonna have to upgrade.


----------



## L&R

The topic is about Gaggia Classic 2018!


----------



## ashcroc

Upgrading the whole group so it'll fit a standard 58mm basket could get problematic though & that's assuming it's even possible. Especially when there are plenty similar machines around with a full size group.

IMO a pressure gauge isn't as important as you're making out, which is why I haven't gotten around to fitting on on my Tebe yet. Fitting a PID was simples.

Can't do much about the 80ml boiler though I've seen preheat coils fitted before to help combat it's size. Would have been much better if they'd stuck with the larger stainless one.


----------



## dev

georgios said:


> With a 80 ml boiler, no pressure gauge and no pid the basket will be the last thing you gonna have to upgrade.


Investing in a 57mm machine is dumb as you also need a tamper, macaroon, dosing ring besides baskets. And you'll have to give them away practically for free when you upgrade to a 58mm machine.

A PID is essential on any Classic or any SBDU for that matter.


----------



## L&R

Small boiler and 1425W heating power are perfect fit when PID is installed, these are the thermo block roots.


----------



## dev

Actual product pictures:

https://www.espressoman.ro/forum/Thread-Gaggia-Classic-2019?pid=102405#pid102405


----------



## L&R

I don't see the proper OPV, do they use the plastic joke instead?


----------



## dev

He'll open it up tomorrow.

In the meantime the official brochure:

http://www.satoma.ch/download/Pr%C3%A4sentation_Gaggia_New_Classic_engl.pdf


----------



## dev

Enjoy:

https://www.espressoman.ro/forum/Thread-Gaggia-Classic-2019?pid=102636#pid102636

Basically a pre 2015 Classic with a new and improved steam wand and a plastic OPV.


----------



## ashcroc

Looks like the MrShades PID may fit. Would need to compare wiring diagrams to be certain though.


----------



## L&R

Yep, small solenoid and fake OPV


----------



## georgios

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07HBFVR5Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_Zq79BbXJ8ZCW3

...


----------



## ed_mcdill

https://www.amazon.de/Gaggia-886948011010-Espresso-Siebtr%C3%A4ger-Edelstahl/dp/B07HBFVR5Z/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1543074954&sr=8-5&keywords=gaggia+classic €420 on amazon germany


----------



## ERBeadle

carpecaseus said:


> Just spotted this - seems to suggest that this is the new model and details the improvements - https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/gaggia-classic.html - you have to scroll down a bit to where it mentions "*The Gaggia Classic II 2018"*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *


The new Gaggia Classic 2018-19 is out in the UK on a limited basis. It is not the Gaggia Classic II 2018 as advertised on coffeeitalia website. Please be aware as they seem to sell the 2015 version as the 2018 Classic. It may be that it was produced in 2018. This does not mean that it is the new version.

The new Classic (2018-19) has a solenoid valve and a professional steam wand. It also features an aluminium boiler, the same as the pre-2015 model. The machine features a rocker switch which which is standby compliant.


----------



## Shaf

Is sage better then new gaggia coffee machine ?


----------



## coffeeblog

L&R said:


> Does anyone know something specific about it, like tech specifications, improvements. Boiler size, heating element(s), plastic inside etc. I am very curious about it.


I've tried the new classic, went up to Gaggia Direct, to see what's what.

Improvements - well it depends on which version you mean. It's a vast improvement on the 2015, IMHO. In terms of the original (the original classic was my first Espresso machine) I think there are some improvements too, although slight. The main improvement is that it comes with a pro steam wand so you don't need to mod it.

It has the rocker switches, vs the push buttons of the 2015, although the power button has to be a spring loaded rocker which actuates a relay, thanks to the EU law which says it has to have an auto off, but the auto off with the 2018 is 20 minutes, and not 9 mins as with the 2015.

It has the solenoid valve, vs the mechanical valve on the 2015.

It has an anti burn cover thing on the over flow pipe which I think is a nice touch, saves the "ooh, ouch" moments when removing the pipe to empty the drip tray ;-).

It doesn't have a plastic splitter on the portafilter, all metal. No plastic in the group, all metal again.

Yes it's an Alu boiler, but it's anodized Aluminium, so the water shouldn't come into contact with the aluminium, unless the coating is damaged over time, which could happen due to limescale, which is a good reason to keep on top of descaling.

The boiler size is back to the original size of 130ml. Yes it's a small boiler (2015 was 200ml stainless steel) but just keep in mind that the new classic is 1300w vs 1050w with the 2015, so smaller boiler & more power. I couldn't see any issues with steam power, but I'd need more time using the machine to be able to say more.

For my full review see: https://coffeeblog.co.uk/gaggia-classic-2018-19-review/


----------



## dev

Unfortunately the shower plate is aluminum and the opv is the plastic cheapo instead of the brass found in pre 2015 models.

The pre 2015 is still a better buy.


----------



## ERBeadle

dev said:


> Unfortunately the shower plate is aluminum and the opv is the plastic cheapo instead of the brass found in pre 2015 models.
> 
> The pre 2015 is still a better buy.


Shower Disc is stainless steel and the Shower Holding plate is aluminium, the same as it was in the pre-2015 model. OPV is the only difference.


----------



## Graham J

Regarding the aluminium boiler controversy, there is no point in denying that excessive aluminium in our diets is damaging to health. However, you are unlikely to have such problem resulting from drinking espresso from an aluminium boilered machine. There are at least two reasons why these aluminium boilers are safe:

A typical double will provide you with 40-60ml of water from the boiler. If you drink 6 of these daily, you have a likely maximum of 360ml easily - around a glass of water. This is an exposure level far lower than that given by use of the old-school non-anodised aluminium cookware, which is regularly scraped and abraded and originally raised medical concerns.

Secondly, the boiler is naturally anodised. Anodised aluminium does not leach significant amounts of aluminium. Anodisation is a thin layer of Alo2 (aluminium oxide) - this is a thin ceramic layer and using such vessels is very similar in safety to using any other ceramic. This layer forms naturally on the inside of your boiler from exposure to oxygen. Provided you don't physically descale too often, thus removing the Alo2 layer, your boiler will maintain this coating and may also add a thin layer of mineral scale on top!

These little Gaggia boilers are produced using pressure die-casting - a process leaving a high surface finish, depending on the quality of the mould tool. The boiler inside is smooth from the mould and is already degreased, cleaned and naturally coated with a layer of Alo2 by the time it reaches the consumer.


----------



## GarethS

Hi @carpecaseus,

I've been in a very similar situation. I ran a Gaggia Baby Twin for about 8 years - Bought it from Caffe Italia - it turned up broken they would not replace so it ended up going for a repair with Saeco Service in Elland before pulling a single shot.

Worked reasonably well for the next few years but I found with the very hard water here in Brighton I could not keep up with the descaling and it ended up back with Saeco Service a couple of times in as many years

Finally moved onto running Volvic bottled water which prevented the scaling but it finally went pop and rather than face another £100 service bill decided to go with a used 2004 Classic which I purchased via this forum (thanks @hamid) for not much more

Will hopefully arrive in one piece this week and I'm looking forward to a simpler home maintenance experience. Fingers crossed.

May try to coax the Baby Twin back to life as i suspect it is just the thermal fuse

Good luck with your decision


----------



## hotmetal

Seize the cheese? LOL! 

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

